# Die Schwächen der Starken.



## Leonidas_I (29. Mai 2021)

In der heutigen Zeit wird es weder im Beruf, noch sonst im Umgang mit Menschen wirklich geschätzt, wenn man jemandem seine Schwächen gesteht. Immer ist es die Schuld der anderen.
Sprechen wir hier einmal darüber, was unsere größte Schwäche ist.

Bei mir gibt es 2 Dinge, bei denen ich nicht weiß, was stärker ausgeprägt ist. Hängt aber beides miteinander zusammen.

Ungeduld und schnell gelangweilt sein. Ich hasse Routine.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## TomatenKenny (29. Mai 2021)

Zu nett/emphatisch(obwohl ich die Menschheit hasse) und Unpünktlichkeit 

was ich immer ganz witzig finde: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Mai 2021)

Was ist denn mit den "Stärken der Schwachen"? 

Meine eine, große Schwäche ist glaube ich, dass ich meinen Arsch manchmal einfach nicht hoch kriege. 
(Viele andere und kleine Schwächen gibts sicherlich auch noch )

PS: _Klugscheisser_ würden sicherlich ein paar Bekannte/Freunde noch einwerfen


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit wird es weder im Beruf, noch sonst im Umgang mit Menschen wirklich geschätzt, wenn man jemandem seine Schwächen gesteht. Immer ist es die Schuld der anderen.


Kommt auf dein Umfeld an. Manch ein Unternehmen hat bereits begriffen dass es seine Mitarbeiter dazu erziehen muss Fehler (die unweigerlich passieren) zuzugeben statt sie zu verschweigen was in aller Regel weit schlimmere Konsequenzen nach sich zieht. Nennt sich "Fehlerkultur". Ich hab beispielsweise das Glück in meiner Abteilung eine vergleichsweise sehr gute Fehlerkultur zu haben - wenn jemand von uns was verkackt reißt ihm niemand den Kopf ab - so lange ers zugibt und bei der Schadensbeseitigung hilft so gut es geht.

Bis die Gesellschaft das verstanden hat kanns aber noch ein paar Jahrhunderte dauern fürchte ich (optimistisch geschätzt), denn Fehler zu vertuschen um anderen möglichst zu gefallen bzw. Unmut irgendwie zu vermeiden ist ein Verhalten aus der Steinzeit bzw. das wirken des inneren Mammuts (wer den nicht kennt: hier).

Ansonstzen Dinge die an mir persönlich kacke sind:
- Schwankendes Selbstwertgefühl und Unzufriedenheit mit mir/meinem Leben (obwohl ich alles habe was nötig ist)
- Übertriebener Idealismus, stellenweise fast OCD^^
- Schwierigkeiten, Entscheidungen zu treffen wenn diese auf mehr als harten Fakten beruhen (soziale Komponenten haben)

...eigentlich stimmt das, was bei meinem Persönlichkeitstyp steht (https://www.16personalities.com/de/enfj-personlichkeit), ziemlich genau.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (29. Mai 2021)

Ich bin froh in einer Firma zu arbeiten in der mein Humor gefürchtet aber auch erwartet wird.
Mein Chef legt Wert darauf dass wir die auf Arbeit sind die wir sind. So haben wir den Luxus ein Team zu haben welches sich mag wie man ist.
Man muss dabei aber aufpassen das dienstliches nicht ins private rutscht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...eigentlich stimmt das, was bei meinem Persönlichkeitstyp steht (https://www.16personalities.com/de/enfj-personlichkeit), ziemlich genau.


Ich bin ein ESTP. T und P sind relativ stark ausgeprägt. Die Wahrheit ist wichtiger als die Gefühle anderer.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Meine größte Stärke, äh ich meine Schwäche, ist das ich im undiszipliniert sein sehr diszipliniert bin. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ansonstzen Dinge die an mir persönlich kacke sind:
> - Schwankendes Selbstwertgefühl und Unzufriedenheit mit mir/meinem Leben (obwohl ich alles habe was nötig ist)


Das kenne ich. Hat aber bei mir auch noch einen pathologischen Hintergrund. 
Mehr möchte ich aber an dieser Stelle auch nicht dazu schreiben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2021)

Selbstzweifel/leicht zu verunsichern (obwohl ich weiß, dass ich so einiges auf dem Kasten habe und ich öfter höre, wie souverän ich manchmal rüberkomme), nicht gut mit Stress umgehen können (gefühlt, habe zwar unter Stress auch schon ziemlichen Mist gebaut, überwiegend aber weiterhin erstaunlich gute Arbeit geleistet. Die Angst, dass mir alles über den Kopf  wachsen könnte oder ich einen schlimmen Fehler mache, ist in Stressphasen aber jedes Mal wieder da) 

Und ein Ordnungs-/Planungsgenie bin ich nun auch nicht gerade... Aber irgendwie kriege ich doch immer alles hin. Ich weiß nicht wie, aber es lief bisher immer letztlich doch ganz gut... 

Ich würde mir bei mir selbst einfach mehr... Stringenz wünschen. Wenn ich eigentlich ja sogar weiß, dass ich kein Versager bin, warum lasse ich mich dann doch immer wieder verunsichern (meist von mir selbst)? 
Wenn ich weiß, dass ich mit einem gewissen Stresslevel über eine gewisse Zeit klarkomme (auch wenn es nie eine Freude ist), und weiß, dass ich gerade dann einfach besonders aufmerksam sein muss damit keine Fehler passieren - und das meist eben auch funktioniert -, warum mache ich mir selbst dann regelmäßig Extrapanik? 

Und wenn ich weiß, dass ich Planungs- und Orga-Geschichten halb geplant, halb improvisiert zwar eigentlich ganz gut hinkriege, aber mir mit mehr Planung noch alles viel angenehmer gestalten kann - warum tue ich das dann nicht?! 

Laut diesem putzigen 16personalities-Test bin ich angeblich der "Turbulent Adventurer" (ISFP-T) . Quasi der introvertierte Abenteurer. In manchen - durchaus tiefergehenden - Punkten trifft das wirklich sehr gut. In manchen halt auch wiederum gar nicht. Aber hey, das ist bei solchen Tests ja immer so, wobei dieser hier schon recht ausgefeilt erscheint für so ein kostenloses Angebot. Wird ejnem da am Ende eigentlich noch irgendein Ratgeber oder Seminar aufgeschwatzt, wie man ganz individuell auf seinen eigenen Persönlichkeitstyp angepasst jetzt richtig durchstarten kann?


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Leistung ist auch davon abhängig wie man sich fühlt. Ein gutes Selbstwertgefühl gibt Kraft und mehr Selbstsicherheit. Es gibt auch den Spruch "Der Mensch wächst mit seinen Aufgaben".  Erfolgserlebnisse bauen auf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Laut diesem putzigen 16personalities-Test bin ich angeblich der "Turbulent Adventurer" (ISFP-T) . Quasi der introvertierte Abenteurer. In manchen - durchaus tiefergehenden - Punkten trifft das wirklich sehr gut. In manchen halt auch wiederum gar nicht. Aber hey, das ist bei solchen Tests ja immer so, wobei dieser hier schon recht ausgefeilt erscheint für so ein kostenloses Angebot. Wird ejnem da am Ende eigentlich noch irgendein Ratgeber oder Seminar aufgeschwatzt, wie man ganz individuell auf seinen eigenen Persönlichkeitstyp angepasst jetzt richtig durchstarten kann?


Nö, der Test ist ein 100% kostenloser und werbefreier Klon des Myers-Briggs-Typenindikators. Der erhebt auch keinerlei Anspruch auf medizinische Aspekte bzw. ist rein als Information/Unterhaltung gedacht.

Ich benutze die Seite regelmäßig in Seminaren für Kommunikation, Teambildung usw. - nicht um herauszufinden welcher Teilnehmer jetzt welcher Charakter ist (ist sowieso natürlich freiwillig) sondern um den Teilnehmern auf etwas lustigere Art klarzumachen dass es verschiedene Typen gibt und man entsprechend verschieden darauf reagieren sollte um miteinander besser klarzukommen bzw. dass verstanden wird dass Menschen eines bestimmten Charaktertypes einfach nicht anders können als sich so zu verhalten wie sie sind ohne dass sie das böse meinen.
Wenn du die Leute vor der Mittagspause den Test da machen lässt und die in der Pause dann miteinander Quatschen wer denn welches Ergebnis hat (was quasi immer passiert...) kannste dir sicher sein, dass sie den Inhalt dieser Seminareinheit so schnell nicht wieder vergessen werden - und vielleicht jetzt schon in ihrem Job etwas besser zusammen klarkommen. Trick des Trainers #72334: "Verpacke Inhalte per Spiel/Test als Gesprächsstoff für Pausen".


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Juni 2021)

Zu Ungeduld und schnell gelangweilt füge ich hinzu:

Kann manchmal ziemlich (heraus-) fordernd sein.
Verliere auch an Menschen oftmals schnell das Interesse.
Insensibel. (Sofern das eine Schwäche ist)


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2021)

Lange Weile habe ich selten. Da ich die Fähigkeit besitze mir immer irgendwelche Beschäftigungen zu suchen. Und sind sie noch so simpel.
Als Kind habe auch stundenlang alleine spielen können. Da reichte ein Holzschwert oder auch nur ein Tennisball den ich immer an die Wand geworfen habe. Ich habe auch viel Tiere und die Natur beobachtet.
Allerdings würde mir wohl auch langweilig, wenn man mich in eine Zelle ohne alles sperren würde.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juni 2021)

Wenn etwas langweilig ist, suche ich mir auch einen Ersatz. Ändert nichts daran, dass mich Dinge grundsätzlich schnell langweilen. Es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als Routine.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Gewisse Dinge sind als Tagesstruktur für mich schon wichtig. Auch Rituale welche man so hat.
Das gibt mir Stabilität. Aber klar wenn man immer das selbe macht wird´s langweilig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juni 2021)

1. Interessanter Thread 
2. Respekt an alle, die hier ihre Schwächen offenbaren. Tatsächlich ein schweres und gesellschaftlich sehr ungeliebtes Thema.
3. Ich merke gerade, wie schwer es mir fällt mir selber meine Schwächen vor Augen zu führen, obwohl ich weiß, dass es einige sind 😅

Eine Schwäche an mir, die mich sehr nervt: Ich bin extrem nervös, wenn ich vor Menschengruppen sprechen soll. So nervös, dass ich meine Gedanken, und dadurch auch Worte, nicht ordnen schaffe. 😩


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juni 2021)

Ich mache fast alles spontan. Struktur gibt es nur dort, wo es nicht anders geht. Kann mich doch nicht in einen Plan zwängen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Eine Schwäche an mir, die mich sehr nervt: Ich bin extrem nervös, wenn ich vor Menschengruppen sprechen soll. So nervös, dass ich meine Gedanken, und dadurch auch Worte, nicht ordnen schaffe. 😩


Das ist auch ein Art von Selbstwertgefühl und Selbstsicherheit. Eloquente Menschen sind oft sehr selbstbewußt.
Kann man auch trainieren.

Wobei ich dir nicht unterstellen will das du kein Selbstbewußtsein hast. Ich meinte jetzt die Selbstsicherheit in solchen Situationen.  



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich mache fast alles spontan. Struktur gibt es nur dort, wo es nicht anders geht. Kann mich doch nicht in einen Plan zwängen lassen.


Ich plane schon lieber. Ich mag auch keine unangekündigten Besuche.
Und auch nicht wenn der Besuch deutlich eher kommt als eigentlich verabredet.


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Juni 2021)

Architekt INTJ-A.

War mir aber klar. Soziales Leben hatte ich noch nie so sehr und will es auch gar nicht. Klar habe ich paar Freunde aber naja. Deswegen würde ich sagen das meine größte Schwäche der Umgang mit anderen ist. Wenn jemand weint finde ich trösten echt unangenehm und will lieber bei der Problemlösung helfen etc. Fühle mich sinnlos ohne Arbeit, identifiziere mich gar damit. Frage mich oft warum andere Menschen so „dumm“ bleiben wollen und sich nicht bilden. Alles sehr schwierig, habe deswegen sicher nur 3 richtige Freunde und der Rest sind eher bekannte. Mag es auch lieber alleine ein Problem zu lösen. Ich finde fast alles interessant und würde gern so viel mehr Wissen, auch Dinge wo wir leider noch nicht in der Lage sind eine Antwort zu finden. Ich hasse es wenn mir etwas gesagt wird wenn ich noch darüber nachdenke .

Ich denke grob zusammengefasst ist es Empathie und das soziale Leben. Ich würde lieber in einem Raumschiff alleine das Universum erkunden als auf dieser Kugel zu bleiben, wenn ich die Wahl hätte.

Cooler Thread!


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich plane schon lieber. Ich mag auch keine unangekündigten Besuche.
> Und auch nicht wenn der Besuch deutlich eher kommt als eigentlich verabredet.


Ich bin der unangekündigte Besuch.
Besuch ist immer erwünscht. Genau dafür wurden Häuser doch erfunden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juni 2021)

Mich nervt es dagegen, wenn ich Freunde und Bekannte zum Essen eingeladen habe und manche dann eine Stunde später erst aufkreizen - das bringt meinen Plan durcheinander


----------



## FetterKasten (3. Juni 2021)

Faulheit. 
Kein Bock mehr dazu zu schreiben


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Mich nervt es dagegen, wenn ich Freunde und Bekannte zum Essen eingeladen habe und manche dann eine Stunde später erst aufkreizen - das bringt meinen Plan durcheinander


Hui, was für ein Landsmann bist du?
Bei Italienern ist das fast normal. Je weiter nach Süden, desto unpünktlicher sind sie. 🙈

Ne Stunde später finde ich aber auch daneben. Und beim Essen ist das wirklich extrem unhöflich.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Mich nervt es dagegen, wenn ich Freunde und Bekannte zum Essen eingeladen habe und manche dann eine Stunde später erst aufkreizen - das bringt meinen Plan durcheinander


Das kann ich auch nicht ab. Aber zum Glück sind hier eigentlich alle pünktlich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Hui, was für ein Landsmann bist du?
> Bei Italienern ist das fast normal. Je weiter nach Süden, desto unpünktlicher sind sie. 🙈


Bin halt ein eingedeutschter Ausländer, dem Pünktlichkeit sehr wichtig ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Mich nervt es dagegen, wenn ich Freunde und Bekannte zum Essen eingeladen habe und manche dann eine Stunde später erst aufkreizen - das bringt meinen Plan durcheinander


Oohhhh ja das geht mir auch auf die Nüsse. 
Es geht nicht mal nur um Pünktlichkeit sondern darum sich an den Plan zu halten (wenns keinen echten Grund gibt flexibel handeln zu müssen). Da machste ne Party, klärst vorher ab wann und wo und wer was mitbringt usw. und wenns soweit ist kommen dann 2 zu früh, 3 zu spät, einer ohne was zu sagen gar nicht und man hat zwei mal den gleichen Salat weil einer spontan doch lieber Nudeln statt Kartoffeln machen wollte.
Und die Leute finden das auch noch völlig normal bis lustig und ich steh da und hab 10 bar in der Birne.  

Wenns heißt um 6 is Schicht dann hat gefälligst um 6 jeder da zu sitzen und anzustoßen verdammt. Respektiert mein OCD gefälligst!!


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juni 2021)

So ist das halt, wenn da ein ausgeprägtes J am Ende steht. 

Wenn ich irgendwohin muss, fahre ich auch fast immer erst um kurz vor knapp los. Komme trotzdem sehr selten zu spät.

Frauen lässt man aber grundsätzlich nicht warten. Dann lieber eine halbe Stunde zu früh als eine Minute zu spät.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2021)

Am schlimmsten sind die, die gar nicht erscheinen und nicht kurz  Bescheid sagen.
Aber die sind zum Glück selten und das macht man auch nur einmal mit mir.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2021)

Noch großartiger finde ich die Leute die unter Vorbehalt zusagen weil ja noch ein besseres Angebot kommen könnte.

@Topic: Empathie muss ich mir z.T. eher erarbeiten als dass mir Untertöne direkt klar werden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komme mit gefühlsorientierten Männern so gut wie gar nicht zurecht. Ist mir zu anstrengend und sinnlos, da nicht zielführend. 

Bei Taktiken sieht man noch einmal, was ich hier auch schon zuvor schrieb.

Wenn man mich foltern möchte, setzt man mich für einen Tag in eine Behörde. Wie kann man dort freiwillig arbeiten?


----------

